# Yummy!!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well shooting widgeon is fun but eating them comes a close second..pineapple bacon wrapped widgeon,,doesn't get any tastier..delicious little duck...


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

sholy hit!!! that looks good. _(O)_


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That looks freaking delicious....


----------

